# RB26 injectors



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Are there any around?

Anything between 600cc - 1000cc to suit 550bhp.


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi mate, i have a brand new set of 1000cc rc injectors for sale! Pm if interested!


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

ekjim said:


> Are there any around?
> 
> Anything between 600cc - 1000cc to suit 550bhp.




Hi 

We have a few sets of 555cc 650cc 700cc 750cc in stock second all cleaned give us a call :thumbsup:.



Regards MGT


----------



## USNR33GTR (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a set of HKS 1000cc injectors I'd be willing to part ways with. Freshly cleaned and flow tested, no hrs on them since they were serviced. PM if interested.


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

i have new id1000 drop me a pm if interessted


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

*Bump*

Still looking for some, ended up going down a slightly different route over winter but now back to fuel system!

Thank you,


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

Ive still got 1000cc rc injectors never used, pm me if your still interested


----------

